# Husqvarna 395xp



## huskymac (Dec 2, 2008)

I looking to buy a husky 395 with a 36" bar. 

My local dealer (6 blocks away) wants $ 1220.00 I'm all for supporting the little home town shop, but to the tune of 200 bucks I'm not so sure I'm want to be that supportive.

Ive been searching the web and the best deal I can find for a new saw is 1019.99 from http://store.wisesales.com/husqvarna-39.html 

Has any one had any dealings with these folks? Good? bad? 

Does anybody know of a better deal or have recommendation for a business that deserves our support?

Any help or ideas would be much appriciated


----------



## BC_Logger (Dec 2, 2008)

huskymac said:


> I looking to buy a husky 395 with a 36" bar.
> 
> My local dealer (6 blocks away) wants $ 1220.00 I'm all for supporting the little home town shop, but to the tune of 200 bucks I'm not so sure I'm want to be that supportive.
> 
> ...


 

1220.oo with a 36" Bar is about right the one for 1019.00 probably only comes with a 20"


also 200$ with go further with a local dealer service wise


----------



## Backwood (Dec 2, 2008)

I think they are the same people that sells on ebay. you can buy it from them on ebay for 999 with free shipping and a 28" bar. 
I am not sure how it works but I have saw threads on forums the last few days that says you can get 25% back on ebay purchases if you do it a certian way. I think microsoft has a new search engine or something ??? live.com Seems like I have read if you use live .com and pay with paypal you can get a 25% rebate. 
395xp for 750  worth looking into


----------



## TNMIKE (Dec 2, 2008)

*Wise sales*

I bought my 395 from them...top notch transaction. They do sell on ebay but you can call direct and get the same price


----------



## huskymac (Dec 2, 2008)

*Thanks guys!*

I ll be checking into the live.com paypal deal! Sounds to good to be true:jawdrop: but definitely worth the look!

I ll report back on my findings, it may be of some help to the collective if anyone else is shopping.


----------



## John Henry (Dec 3, 2008)

I found Wise Sales also when looking for a Husky, and bought a 385XP with a 32" bar from them. The price was good (I think about $60-70 less than the 395), and they shipped and delivered on time. No problems and I love the saw.


----------



## MotorSeven (Dec 3, 2008)

If you local saw shop treats you right on service & parts, i would buy local. You can let them know what the other price was & say you'd rather do business with the home town. You may be suprised at how much "extra" attention you will get whenever you walk in there, and you never know when you might really need them.
Times are tough, not a big margin on saws. My local Stihl dealer knocked off a few bucks on a tiller last spring, then threw in a 6 pack of synthetic oil. I told him i appreciated it. Last time i was in there for a chain adjuster on my 034. He just handed it to me & said, "no charge". He makes a living but he ain't rich, so i don't mind supporting the local town economics.

RD


----------



## oldsaw (Dec 3, 2008)

huskymac said:


> I looking to buy a husky 395 with a 36" bar.
> 
> My local dealer (6 blocks away) wants $ 1220.00 I'm all for supporting the little home town shop, but to the tune of 200 bucks I'm not so sure I'm want to be that supportive.
> 
> ...



If the local guy is a good dealer, see if he can toss in a couple of chains and maybe a 25" bar, or some oil on the deal. Kind of split the difference with him, but let him make it up in product. At $200, you are "in the ballpark", and I imagine he will want to try to get the deal. If he's fairly worthless and you can do your own work, then buy online.

I had a local hardware store that became a Husky dealer. They were worthless. Everything they knew about saws, I taught them. It took a while to get them up to speed, then they went out of business. I just used them for parts, but I had to go in with the IPL and have them order by the number. I started out arguing with them about what saw I had, and ended up with them asking questions about every time I came in.

Mark


----------



## huskymac (Dec 3, 2008)

*I did the deed!*

Thanks for the help guys! especially you Backwood The 25% is down to 20% now. I did a little digging and it sounds like it started at 30% The thread I found discussing this said the promotion should last through the holidays. I read it on the internet so its gotta be true!:hmm3grin2orange: 

Wise sales only had the 28' bar so ended up going with Choo Choo lawn equipment out of Florida. Still an ebay seller. I just followed the purchase process and follow the live.com instructions. 395xp 36" bar $1062.31 minus The 20% that live kicks back into your paypal account. 

$862.31 SWEEEET!!!

:chainsawguy: 

I will update if I encounter any snags.

Thanks again!


----------



## John Henry (Dec 4, 2008)

Backwood said:


> I am not sure how it works but I have saw threads on forums the last few days that says you can get 25% back on ebay purchases if you do it a certian way. I think microsoft has a new search engine or something ??? live.com Seems like I have read if you use live .com and pay with paypal you can get a 25% rebate.
> 395xp for 750  worth looking into



I'm very skeptical of this, but willing to be objective if someone can step forward who actually found this to be true. There are just so many things going around the internet.....could be an actual discount though.


----------



## AaronB (Dec 4, 2008)

John Henry said:


> I'm very skeptical of this, but willing to be objective if someone can step forward who actually found this to be true. There are just so many things going around the internet.....could be an actual discount though.




MS is using a promotion called Microsoft Cashback that's valid with hundreds of online retailers....Ebay being one the most lucrative. Rather than using conventional TV and radio ads they've actually been rewarding people for using their search engine, Live.com. Here's how it works:

You need to originate a search though Live.com that results in an Ebay hit that shows the "Live Search Cashback" symbol . The search words "Wii", "coins", "chisels", "hand planes", "laptop", "coffee", or "saw blades" have worked for me as recently. It doesn't matter what you search for at Live.com initially, as long as it results in a hit that has the symbol that links you to Ebay.

Then enter Ebay thru the link from your Live.com search. You should see the "Microsoft" Cashback banner at the top of the page. (currently 25%) . Once you've got that banner, the session and the stated discount is valid for one hour....after an hour you can repeat the process to refresh it. Now you can search Ebay for any item you want, but it must be listed as a "Buy It Now" item, and they must accept PayPal as payment, and you must pay using ayPal. You'll see the Cashback banner at every step of the checkout process right up to confirming the purchase, so you'll know what your saving. Note that the discount is subject to change without notice. 30% is as high as I've seen it. You're allowed up to 12 cashback transactions per Ebay account...each transaction has a cap of $200, up to an annual max of $2500.

Once you make the Buy It Now purchase, in a day or two you'll receive an email from the MS Cashback folks stating that you've earned Cashback. It'll provide a link to set up a "Live ID" account with Microsoft. Your cashback will be available after 60 days (to allow for returns), at which time you'll get another email with a link where you can request your payment. It typically goes straight to your PayPal account but I've read where others requested a check.


----------



## OhioGregg (Dec 5, 2008)

I too almost was gonna use the Microsoft live search discount thingy, but was kinda put off with having to sign up with Microsoft in anyway to get the discount. But I did find a deal I couldn`t pass up. I had a Ebay 10% off online coupon available to me for the month of Nov. Had to use Paypal was only catch. I found a seller that had 385xp`s new, with 24" bar in box for $725 and $30 shipping. With the discount it came to $652 & $30= $682.00 It arrived in just couple days. Perfect condition in box. I checked a dealer close to me couple months ago, he wanted $869 & tax. I would have loved to buy localy, but that kind of savings is just to good to pass up. I want to take stab at milling, on small scale, so i figured this 385xp will have to do. :greenchainsaw: By the way, the local dealer also wanted $1,069 & tax for the 395xp. That kinda money, I find it hard to swallow. I know nothing in this pastime or bussiness is cheap, but ya gotta save where ya can.


----------



## John Henry (Dec 5, 2008)

OhioGregg said:


> I too almost was gonna use the Microsoft live search discount thingy, but was kinda put off with having to sign up with Microsoft in anyway to get the discount. But I did find a deal I couldn`t pass up. I had a Ebay 10% off online coupon available to me for the month of Nov. Had to use Paypal was only catch. I found a seller that had 385xp`s new, with 24" bar in box for $725 and $30 shipping. With the discount it came to $652 & $30= $658.00 It arrived in just couple days. Perfect condition in box. I checked a dealer close to me couple months ago, he wanted $869 & tax. I would have loved to buy localy, but that kind of savings is just to good to pass up. I want to take stab at milling, on small scale, so i figured this 385xp will have to do. :greenchainsaw: By the way, the local dealer also wanted $1,069 & tax for the 395xp. That kinda money, I find it hard to swallow. I know nothing in this pastime or bussiness is cheap, but ya gotta save where ya can.



That's a good deal, and the 385 is a great saw for milling.


----------

